# Best car upholstery cleaning shampoo for Numatic George



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello guys.
I have just purchased Numatic George and I am wondering which is the best upholstery shampoo that can be used for this machine

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

I use the valet pro upholstery and carpet cleaner, applied via spray bottle and then just clean water in the George to 'rise' and extract the chemical


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

Ive used astonish carpet upholstry cleaner with great results. £1 a bottle aswell cant compalin as it only takes a capfull of solution so lasts ages. I find the numatic george's foam ball rises to quickly if the detergent is even slightly foamy so to combat this I have placed dishwasher salt in the waste compartment. Any cheap dishwasher salts will do like aldi or asdas own brand

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

stefstef said:


> Hello guys.
> I have just purchased Numatic George and I am wondering which is the best upholstery shampoo that can be used for this machine
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've seen good results with the Bissell Wash and Remove Pro Total. It's fragranced with Fabreeze so leaves the interior smelling nice too. It's always better to buy it when it's on a three for two (Like it is now!) at Bissell Direct :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Ctreanor13 said:


> I use the valet pro upholstery and carpet cleaner, applied via spray bottle and then just clean water in the George to 'rise' and extract the chemical


I thought that you have to put carpet cleaner and spray through the appropriate George trigger the upholstery of my car. That s why I asked which shampoo is the best to install to this trigger and spray


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

End your search here:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-carpet-cleaning-detergent-5ltr/70509

Read the reviews.

Shame it's in 5 litres - because it's dilutable out to 100:1 - and unless you plan on doing the whole street's cars you need to store what's left.

And why do you think you are compelled to apply through the nozzle you show above? You can apply however you wish. Loads of pro-valeters on Youtube spray down upholstery first and then agitate before extracting / rinsing:


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

I have always found Ariel laundry liquid (not powder) to be the perfect detergent.

I use the 'Colour' variety as it doesn't contain any bleaching agents so is kinder to interior fabrics.

It is effective on stains, the smell is nice and it's non-foaming too which is a bonus.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I've used very dilute KC Green Star. 

Works a treat on the car and on the carpets in the house was well.

Andy.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Prochem Extraction Plus is excellent through a George. Once again it is 5 litre, diluted 100:1, so it lasts a lifetime :lol:


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

I use g101 diluted of course which has always given me good results


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

None.

Just clean (warm) water.

Use a spray bottle for the cleaner and then "rinse" with clean water from the George tank.

That way your removing the chemical rather than adding to it.

If you want it to smell nice after, spray a nice smell after.

:thumb:


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

ddave05 said:


> I have always found Ariel laundry liquid (not powder) to be the perfect detergent.
> 
> I use the 'Colour' variety as it doesn't contain any bleaching agents so is kinder to interior fabrics.
> 
> It is effective on stains, the smell is nice and it's non-foaming too which is a bonus.


Woolite is supposedly good too. But with all clothing detergents I thought you had to ensure a thorough rinse otherwise the residue 'crusts' up.

Thorough rinse implies lots of wetting to me, which I would always try and avoid on seats - although I have seen posters here remove seats and attack with a power washer ! So it might be ok.


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

BarryAllen said:


> Woolite is supposedly good too. But with all clothing detergents I thought you had to ensure a thorough rinse otherwise the residue 'crusts' up.
> 
> Thorough rinse implies lots of wetting to me, which I would always try and avoid on seats - although I have seen posters here remove seats and attack with a power washer ! So it might be ok.


Our American counterparts swear by Woolite. I think the dilution is critical - you don't need much detergent, especially as they are generally highly concentrated these days.

Regarding drying after, I find the only way to get interiors dry after wet-vaccing is to leave the car on with the heating on full whack (where safe to do so). unless you are lucky enough to do it on a very hot day.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I have always used Autoglym Interior Shampoo as its foams well enough to lift the dirt to the surface to then wet out with clean water and George. You can buy it in larger quantities where it is known as "interior cleaner" in their professional range.

Also use it to clean the sofa and rugs as well.


----------



## nikosstef (Apr 20, 2020)

Valet Pro Classic Carpet Cleaner.


----------



## moochinabout (Mar 7, 2016)

Plus 1 for no nonsense carpet cleaner, I’ve just done my car today with it and it’s smells fantastic. Great reviews on Screwfix as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

